# Pony critique



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

He needs his feet trimmed BAD. He looks post legged and club footed on one foot :shock: I'm hoping its just the picture.

edit- I just noticed, it looks like the bit needs to be highered, its sitting very low, and it looks way to big for him and possibly too harsh, he's got his mouth open in almost all the pics.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

looks club footed, and really needs a good farrier job
hindquarters a tad bit higher than the withers

I do like him though...he's pretty, has a kind eye to him, and looks like he would make a great kids horse.

As Abby pointed out...the bit it probably too harsh since the mouth is open. I'd defiantely change the bit to maybe a snaffle or something that's not harsh


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I like him..


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

AngelGurl said:


> I like him..


he is a cutie and I like him also!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

he looks about 10 or 11hh. possibly 12.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a note:
The child in the pictures should at least be wearing proper footwear... I would be very leery of anyone selling a horse that isn't even wearing the proper footwear.
That, and the pony is in pretty poor condition - personally I wouldn't let anyone else ride him until he gains some weight. 

Sorry AngelGurl, I know this stuff is probably out of your control, but it makes me very nervous to see stuff like that.

Honestly, that poor thing needs what Fugly calls an "upgrade."


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I think 150 is too much.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd buy him... if nothing else to give him a good home.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like that little guy. It breaks my heart to see those guys in such rough shape sometimes. He is going to need some groceries, his feet and teeth done and updated with all his shots but I think you've gotten yourself a little jewel.

I wouldn't be riding him until he is healthier. I would also find another bridle with a gentle bit instead of what you've got on him in the pics.

This guy looks like he had it rough and deserves a good home.

Keep us posted


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, I say get him. He does need to gain weight & have a farrier come out, but other than that he looks cute.  
I think that child should also be wearing proper riding gear...plus, I wouldn't consider riding him either until he gains some weight. I agree.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?


I would buy him just to give him another chance at a half-decent life.. poor guy


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?


Because every horse deserves a good home.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd buy him...c'mon 150.00 and the kids are riding bare foot out in the middle of nothing...no arena...no round pen... out in a yard some where! AND he is in a massively harsh bit for the fella and he's still behaving! (as far as we can tell from the pics) 

I'd get him, feed him, TLC the heck outta him and enjoy the 'lil booger! :wink: 

I personally don't think there is such a thing as a too cheap horse...we didn't pay a nickle for ours..we traded a pickup...and OLD pickup! If the horse is right for you the horse is just right!

BTW- I think he's just adorable...would love to snatch one up like that for our kids.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahh, I love him and would take him, but my dad said no: "WHy would you want a pony from the auction?" ARGGGG!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am willing to help out any way I can to get this guy to a good home.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

JDI... You are a sweetheart! :wink:


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

Posted: Tue Apr 22, 2008 9:47 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_I'd buy him...c'mon 150.00 and the kids are riding bare foot out in the middle of nothing...no arena...no round pen... out in a yard some where! AND he is in a massively harsh bit for the fella and he's still behaving! (as far as we can tell from the pics) 

I'd get him, feed him, TLC the heck outta him and enjoy the 'lil booger! 

I personally don't think there is such a thing as a too cheap horse...we didn't pay a nickle for ours..we traded a pickup...and OLD pickup! If the horse is right for you the horse is just right! 

BTW- I think he's just adorable...would love to snatch one up like that for our kids. _


I totally agree for that price it is worth taking the chance, get him home give him some tlc and see how he goes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know I already said get 'em, but really...do it!  
If you're willing to give him a nice home, which he deserves...then do it!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Delregans Way said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?
> ...


I totally agree.
He seems like a cute pony once he is cleaned up (feet trimmed, some coat supplements, etc.) and got some weight on him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, I'm bound and determined to find this guy a good home... any help would be great. He's in Bonneau, SC, USA. Any help (finding a good home, offering trailer rides to a new home (or being part of a "train" to get him there) or even funds) would be great. Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks so much, JDI!


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Merel said:


> Delregans Way said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?
> ...


Completely agree!! I don't think this horse is second best at all!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

somebody mentioned earlier that he's post-legged.
what exactly is that?


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i ride barefoot...bareback with a halter...my kids probably will too


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

if i had the funds i would take him in a heart beat!!!!!!!! im too horse poor as it is now though....come on somebody take him!!!!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*saraequestrian*--Post legged is when the joints in an animal are not set correctly. When an animal is post-legged, the leg joints are far too straight, with almost no bend in the legs. Four-legged animals must have some bend in the hocks, otherwise the hooves would wear unevenly, and this may result in lameness, or at least a rougher gait. The animal will not stand squarely on the ground, and this also increases the possibility of injury to the animal.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> hmm, theres alot of horses out there. Why settle on second best?


ah delregan i love ya but think about my guys. possum was a skinny ugly little thing when i got her and now she is absolutely beautiful. if people didnt settle for second best every now and then no horses would ever get saved 

- definitely farrier
- take that awful thing out of his mouth. way too harsh for him and its really making him uncomfortable
- he does need weight as you mentioned and i would wait quite some time before riding him
- conformationally he looks pretty good apart from the tiny things already mentioned
- i think he would be a lovely little pony by the looks


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think that little horse is going to be stunning. I think good on you for taking him in because he is going to be turning some heads :shock:


----------

